# (FIREFOX) hintergrundbild im DIV problem



## shockwaveBLN (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende CSS Angabe für einen DIV container, der ein sich wiederholendes Hintergrundbild hat.:

*#content {
width:637px;
border:0px;
padding:0px;
margin:0px auto;
background:url(slice_bg.gif) repeat-y;
/*height:50px;*/
min-height:400px;
max-height:800px;
}*

Das wird auch in allen Browsern soweit korrekt angezeigt, bis auf Firefox, der sich weigert die Repeat-Angabe korrekt zu interpretieren - es sei denn man gibt ihm min-height und max-height als Angabe mit - allerdings sollte dies automatisch geschehen, da der Inhaltsbereich unterschiedlich lang ausfällt. gibt es da andere Lösungsansätze oder Vorschlaege?

Danke im voraus für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## Gumbo (2. Dezember 2004)

Definiere mal die Hintergrundeigenschaft in dem Eltern- bzw. in dem body-Element.


----------



## shockwaveBLN (2. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen einfarbigen Hintergrund, der sich auf den BODY Bereich erstreckt. der DIV #container selber enthaelt einen Hintergrund mit Kachelmuster, das sich wiederholt/wiederholen sollte. Daher meine Frage vorhin.

Mein BODY Tag sieht wie folgt aus:

body	{
margin-top:20px;
margin-bottom:20px;
padding:0px;
background-color:#6f0000;
text-align:center;
height:100%;
}


----------



## redlama (2. Dezember 2004)

Kannst Du uns vielleicht auch mal den Link zu dem Problem geben?
Würde mir das ganz gerne mal anschauen wollen.

redlama


----------



## shockwaveBLN (2. Dezember 2004)

Hier der Link:

http://schriftplusbild.de/TEST/index02.html

wenn man sich die Seite im Firefox ansieht, dann wird die Hintergrundgrafik vom div #container nicht wiederholt. Ich habe im <STYLE> Block die beiden Angaben min-height und max height auskommentiert, denn mit diesen Angaben funktioniert es auch im Firefox, wenngleich ich ungern die Höhe festlege - daher meine Frage vorhin - wäre gut, wenn man dies auch im Firefox umgehen könnte!


----------



## Gumbo (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich sagte es doch: Definiere die Hintergrundeigenschaft in dem Eltern-Element:
	
	
	



```
#wrapper {
	width:				635px;
	margin:				0 auto;
	padding:			0;
	border:				0;
	background:			url(slice_bg.gif) repeat-y 50% 0;
	text-align:			center;
}
```



> Würde mir das ganz gerne mal anschauen wollen.



Zwiebelfisch: Der angedrohte Wille - Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## shockwaveBLN (2. Dezember 2004)

tatsache,

danke fuer den hinweis ;-)...hatte das vorhin interpretiert als ob es im body tag deklariert werden müsste!

gruss!


----------



## redlama (2. Dezember 2004)

Hast Du da jetzt schon was geändert?
Bei mir sieht es im IE und im Firefox gleich aus!

redlama


----------



## shockwaveBLN (2. Dezember 2004)

Ja, ich habe die Änderung sofort gemacht und es passt wunderbar!

So sehr ich Firefox schätze und mag, manchmal mag er gewisse Angaben nicht so ganz;-)


----------



## shockwaveBLN (7. Dezember 2004)

Und nochmals ein kleines Problem:

Die Seite: http://www.schriftplusbild.de/TEST/index06.html funktioniert soweit einwandfrei, bis auf die Tatsache, daß sich das Hintergrundbild im linken unteren Rand im FF(1.0) unterschiedlich verhält als im IE - wenn man sich die Seite bei einer 1280er Auflösung ansieht ist das kein Problem, aber wenn man das Browserfenster minimiert dann schneidet FF das linke untere Bild zum Teil ab...

Die Body Angaben lauten wie folgt:

html,body	{
margin-top:10px;
margin-bottom:0px;
margin-left:0px;
margin-right:0px;
padding:0px;
background: url(dunkel_bg_01.gif) bottom left fixed repeat-x;
background-color:#6f0000;
text-align:center;
font:10px verdana, sans-serif;
letter-spacing:0.5px;
height:100%;
}

body.bild{
background: url(weinglas.gif) bottom left fixed no-repeat;
}

weiss jemand vielleicht woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## redlama (7. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin mir nicht sicher was das da unten darstellen soll, vielleicht eine Kaffeetasse oder so?
Na egal, aber auf jeden Fall solltest Du es allgemein anders dastellen, denn wenn ich die Seite verkleiner, dann verschwindet die Grafik sowohl im IE als auch im FF.
Der FF scheint es aber nicht abzuschneiden, sondern (falls ich das richtig gesehen habe) überblendet er es nur mit dem anderem Hintergrund.

redlama


----------



## shockwaveBLN (7. Dezember 2004)

Das sollte ein Weinglas sein ;-) - war auf Wunsch dahinplatziert worden. Aber gibt es denn überhaupt die Möglichtkeit das Bild unten links immer fest positioniert zu haben, so dass sämtlicher Inhalt darübergescrollt wird...? Firefox legt so eine Art Hintergrundfarbe darüber - und zwar nur auf der linken seite - warum auch immer


----------

